# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Đón nắng ở Pimee Cafe - quán cafe Hà Nội

## hieunt

*
*


> Quán Cafe Pimee
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 18B Nguyễn Biểu, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Cafe Pimee
> 
> _


*

Nằm tầng trên của một biệt thự thuộc phố Nguyễn Biểu,  Pimee Café trở nên đặc biệt hơn những ngôi nhà lân cận khi biết “khoe  mình” bằng lớp kính vòm trong suốt kéo dài.
*
Nếu yêu thích một tiệm cà phê không phải ngoài trời  nhưng vẫn hướng đến thiên nhiên thì Pimee là nơi bạn đang tìm kiếm. Quán  chỉ có 2 tầng với diện tích vừa phải song tầng nào cũng có một bức  tường kính gần như bao phủ toàn bộ căn phòng. Nơi đây không chỉ hấp dẫn  người qua đường vào những buổi tối lung linh mà còn thực sự thu hút mọi  thực khách khi đã đặt chân vào không gian xinh xắn này.

Buổi ban ngày, ánh sáng đổ chan hòa qua ô cửa. Các cô  gái dịu dàng, yêu sự lãng mạn hẳn sẽ thích cảm giác được đón một ngày  mới nhẹ nhàng với tia nắng sớm xuyên khẽ, ngắm nhìn phố Nguyễn Biểu yên  bình, cổ kính nằm bên nhà thờ Cửa Bắc. Chụp lại cho nhau những khoảnh  khắc đáng yêu này cũng là thú vui giản dị, quen thuộc của nhiều bạn trẻ  khi đến quán.






 Buổi tối, khung cảnh đó vẫn lãng mạn hơn bao giờ hết.  Hầu như tất cả các đôi trai gái đều muốn ngồi bên khung cửa kính ấy,  dưới ánh đèn trang trí lung linh để cùng nhau nhìn về một phía góc phố.  Nó giống như cách để mọi cặp uyên ương tìm thấy sự đồng điệu của trái  tim.

Không chỉ thế, không gian  Pimee cũng khơi gợi nhiều cảm hứng. Thiết kế khá đơn giản, lấy các chi  tiết trang trí làm điểm nhấn nhưng quán vẫn làm khách thích thú. Có khi  chỉ là bức tường phủ kín hoa giấy, là lọ thủy tinh trong veo cất giữ một  vài cánh bướm mỏng manh, những bộ bàn ghế, kệ đồ trắng xinh xắn, đáng  yêu, hay một ngôi nhà giấy tự mô phỏng lại chính mình của Pimee… Tất cả  chắc chắn đều khiến “động lòng” các bạn trẻ khi đến quán.







Không gian Pimee thực sự sinh động và mang màu sắc của tuổi trẻ. Ngôn  ngữ ở đây cũng teen, vì thế sẽ không ngạc nhiên khi bạn bắt gặp tấm biển  dẫn lối với hình ảnh vui vẻ và nội dung hồn nhiên “vào quán đi lên cầu  thang nha”, “lên cầu thang rẽ phải bạn nhé”… hoặc một lời nhắc nho nhỏ  trên kệ đồ “dễ vỡ cẩn thận nha các bạn”. Không những vậy, nơi đây thực  sự là một sân chơi vui vẻ khi thường xuyên tổ chức nhiều hoạt động dành  cho các bạn trẻ. Chẳng hạn như chiều thứ 3 và thứ 7 hàng tuần, khách đến  quán sẽ được khám phá bản thân qua việc đọc bản đồ sao, xem tarot thú  vị do một nhóm "thầy bói lành nghề" mà Pimee mời về. Ngoài ra, quán còn  nhiều hoạt động giải trí, văn nghệ khác nữa diễn ra theo các sự kiện và  ngày lễ trong năm.













> Quán Cafe Pimee
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 18B Nguyễn Biểu, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Cafe Pimee
> 
> _


_Cùng khám phá Quán cafe ở Hà Nội – Quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## wildrose

không gian đẹp thiệt

----------


## hcpro

Nhìn thật là thoáng mát , chả biết đồ uống thì sao nhở

----------


## littlegirl

bài trí quá đẹp

----------


## thientai206

yeap, nhìn đẹp dễ thương

----------

